# Moss Jar Method



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

In this journal I'll be traking the progress of moss growth in a glass jar. There wat a thread about this but it was never followed up with progress or new tips. It can be found here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/131018-new-way-grow-java-moss.html

I am using just a plain old mason jar, inderect sunlight, tank water (cycled), no lid, and I will top it off with plain freshwater. The moss is Christmas moss. 

Day 1(11/3/15): Filled the jar with tank water and a portion of moss and pulled it apart to allow it to spread a little easier. I placed it on a window sill that won't get pounded with sunlight.


----------



## cube860 (Oct 3, 2015)

:smile2:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh, cool. 

I have a cup of weeping moss trimmed about a month ago, also on a windowsill- facing north. It hasn't done much but it is nice and green. Curious to see how these turn out.

Here's the cup of moss, 16 oz recycled drink cup. One bead of osmocote+ in the water.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

I might start some other jars with components like full sun and fertilizers


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

No full sun! and it;ll grow better lots better attached to something. Not to say its not going to work for u.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks! Maybe I'll add some driftwood to attach it to


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

I started the same thing with java moss about a month ago. I dosed the water with Flourish and LeafZone and covered it with aluminum foil, poked some holes in it and set it on a shelf that gets indirect sun. I've forgotten to check on it until I just saw this!


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

ebrammer252 said:


> I started the same thing with java moss about a month ago. I dosed the water with Flourish and LeafZone and covered it with aluminum foil, poked some holes in it and set it on a shelf that gets indirect sun. I've forgotten to check on it until I just saw this!




Report back with your findings!


You mean you just covered the top opening with foil?
Or wrapped the whole jar?
What's the reason for applying foil? I could see as it keeping some evaporation in and or being a light reflector, but not sure if it was used in that way.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

I've had some good luck tying it to some plastic mesh and putting it in a jar. seems to grow better when its evenly spread, as opposed to a clump.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Update: moved the turned the jar so it can get sun on the other side. The moss has taken on a dealer green and looks a little more lush. I want to try jars with other variables. However I'll wait for a month or two on this one.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> Report back with your findings!
> 
> 
> You mean you just covered the top opening with foil?
> ...


I covered just the opening with aluminum foil to keep dust and cats out.


----------



## AquaDoob (Nov 24, 2015)

Think Green House: Cover the top with Saran Wrap and add a rubber band. The results on the window sill will be better.


----------



## TheSnipe (Nov 23, 2015)

You should do what the cruel LFS do and put a betta in there.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't think I can do that morally.


----------



## TheGreenWizard (Jan 19, 2015)

Just opened my two jars actually - one of subwassertang and the other java moss - and both REAKED. Choked back a few tears actually. Sub was really bad off, decided to nix it. The Java moss, though, was really good, so decided to do an open Mason jar also facing north.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

@TheGreenWizard
Was there a lot of bubbled surface scum or water surface algae?
Or was part of the subwasser or moss dead/rotting?
Were they air tight sealed lids?

Just curious is all.


----------



## TheGreenWizard (Jan 19, 2015)

WaterLife said:


> @*TheGreenWizard*
> Was there a lot of bubbled surface scum or water surface algae?
> Or was part of the subwasser or moss dead/rotting?
> Were they air tight sealed lids?
> ...


It was air tight sealed lids. I didn't really think at all about it when I got them from a friend (who has now moved to the West Coast).


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Forgot to treat the tap water I put in my java moss jar. Moss is fine. Kinda surprisingly, snails are fine too. Of course, the chlorine would have only lasted one day. Our tap water has no chloramines.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I just harvested some of the weeping moss (pictured in reply #3) to put on a piece of plastic canvas. 

After growing on in the jar for over a month it looks very healthy, and is a brighter green than what's in the source tank. The tips are all showing active growth. 

For me, this had turned out to be a very convenient way to "hold" trimmings for future use. There's was only a little growth, but everything in the jar looked good and was algae free.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Daisy Mae said:


> I just harvested some of the weeping moss (pictured in reply #3) to put on a piece of plastic canvas.
> 
> After growing on in the jar for over a month it looks very healthy, and is a brighter green than what's in the source tank. The tips are all showing active growth.
> 
> For me, this had turned out to be a very convenient way to "hold" trimmings for future use. There's was only a little growth, but everything in the jar looked good and was algae free.


A good way hold too is putting in a ziplock bag and floating in your tank. Grows fast this way right under the light and emmersed at the same time.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

All the moss in that cup (from reply no. 3) is now anchored on plastic canvas mesh and put back in a running tank. 
Was able to lay down a nice thin layer over two pieces of mesh, each approx 3" by 4".
Now have two other cups of moss on that windowsill, a big one of more weeping moss, and a small one of spiky.


----------

